# acer aspire 4250



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

acer aspire 4250 won't start....take out all the hardware except ram and processor....the processer fan spin and it stop after few second....sometimes it won't start at all......are the power supply is dead or mobo is dead...how do i test a power supply on laptop like this...(i know how to do it if this is cpu psu)...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello aspire550z,

I would like you to take a run through our Black Screen Issues and Troubleshooting thread. By following the instructions and outlines in the thread you can narrow down the problem. 

Please post back the results.


----------



## promtransporter (Nov 18, 2010)

unplug power from mains

take out battery

hold power button for 60 seconds.

re-assemble everything ...

should start working now!:wave:


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

nope..don't works....btw my model is 4520 not 4250....sorry...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem. Did you go through the link I posted earlier?


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

not yet....can u post the links here....btw when u say battery...did u mean cmos battery...?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry about that... I must have forgotten to insert the link.

Here it is...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

The other gentleman was talking about the laptop battery not the CMOS battery. What he is referring to is a "hard reset". I doubt that will do anything for you.


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

to gavinzach.....i had go through all the troubleshooting....but my laptop still won't on....i have checked the power supply using multimeter and it works perfectly......maybe motherboard.....?
the sympom is like i said earlier....when i power on the laptop...the processor fan spin and stop around 3 or for second...sometimes around 7 second.....when the fan stop spinning...the power light is still on....in the below and in the power button...
thank you..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you have any other issues leading up to the computer quitting?

Screen flickering, odd colors, dimming, or anything else?


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

no...suddenly it just stop working..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

How far did you go with the Black Screen Troubleshooting? Did you re-seat the CPU?

Are there any indications that the computer is operating normally, i.e. logon sounds?


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

yes i did reset the cpu....btw....no logon sound.....it wont start at all........................................

edit..now i'm trying to check the nvidia chipset.....just to re-heat th ic connection with hot air solder...any opinion on this procedure...?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Be careful, you can damage your motherboard beyond repair if you are not careful.


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

nope...it don't works......i think i need to sleep.........


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

give up already...time for new mobo.......thanks


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

*laptop blank screen*

hii..my laptop screen (acer aspire 4520) on win 7 always blank after a hibernation or restart process.....when i start the computer a can hear a processor spinning and a hardisk lamp is on but my screen goes blank...to get back to usual i have to remove a charger and battery and sometimes RAM and then my laptop screen goes back to normal.....any soluton....??
thank you...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: laptop blank screen*

processors don't make sounds fyi
Never take out the ram. doing so is asking for trouble.

It would appear your laptop doesn't support hibernate. Do you have the same results for sleep?


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: laptop blank screen*

yupp....
edit..btw i mean the processor FAN...


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: laptop blank screen*

i'm now trying to install win 7 ultimate 32..because i suspect the earliar installation (win 7 ultimate 64) maybe cause the problem...my problem is a dvd rom cannot read win7 dvd..i try it on another computer and the win 7 dvd is fine....i also try to insert another dvd to my laptop and it works perfectly.any comment../?


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: laptop blank screen*

sucsess.....it's like my previous win 7 installation was corrupt and i managed to repair it sucsessfully...
thanks for all your support...


----------



## aspire550z (Oct 7, 2010)

problem solved...actually it's just another hibernate issue...thanks..


----------

